# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Nén file 2 lần thì sao ?

## nguyen_phuonglien

mình nén file 2 lần thì dung lượng giống như nén file 1 lần, còn người khác thì nén file 2 lần thì dung lượng lại giảm di ( lần 2 dun lượng nhỏ hơn lần 1). vậy là sao, mong cả nhà chỉ dùm:down:

----------


## matngocads2015

bạn nhầm rồi, dù bạn có nén mấy lần thì nó cũng chỉ giảm xuống được cùng lắm là vài chục kb thôi, còn nếu bạn có ai nén được 2 lần mà ra 1 nữa nữa thì giới thiệu cho mọi người hen, phải chơi vụ này thôi, nén file kiếm lời. hơ hơ

mình chắc chắn là ko có vụ này, bạn yên tâm nha!
thân!

----------


## haibang510

nén lần 2 coi nhu vô ích, chẳng giảm đi đc bao nhiêu đâu

----------


## tienril

lần 1 nén = cài này, lần sau nén bằng cái khác thì may ra đc bạn ah.
chứ cả 2 lần nén theo 1 method thì dung lượng còn tăng chứ đảm kbaor ko giảm đc bạn ah.
định dạng nén mạnh nhất hiện nay đc nén bởi kbg archive, bộ office 2007 nén lại còn 1,4mb mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bình thường nên dùng định dạng nén rar - best để nén.

----------


## seochoikiemgao

mình cũng đã từng nghĩ đến trường hợp này nhưng kết quả là thất bại! nén bằng 2 trình nén khác nhau cũng không ổn! giả dụ bạn dùng winzip nén 1 file lại nhưng sau đó lại dùng winrar để nén tiếp thì: file nén zip đó xuất hiện dưới dạng winrar ( 3 cuôn sách chồng lên nhau) thì không thể nào nén tiếp được! dù cho dổi định dạng ở file zip đó thì dù nén được nhưng vẫn vậy!
anh nào giỏi quá nén 2 lần thì post lên cho em cùng coi với!

----------


## seolenchoi

đây thưa bác sau khi nén 3 lần dung lượng file tăng từ 184 kb (189.175 bytes) lên 184 kb (189.329 bytes) ko tin các bro cứ giải nén thử.
*lưu ý giải nén ra thư mục khác hoặc với tên khác vì các file nén có tên trùng nhau*

----------


## toiyeucota1992

lần đầu tiên mình nghe đến việc nén file 2 lần đấy
bạn chỉ mình cách nén file 2 lần với!

----------


## noithatkienan

nén file 2 lần hay nhiều hơn nữa đều có thể thực hiện được bằng cách nén file vừa được nén, tuy nhiên việc nén nhiều lần không đạt được kết quả cao trong việc thu nhỏ dung lượng tập tin được nén, mà trong một số trường hợp còn làm hỏng dữ liệu...vì thế nén file 1 lần là đã tối ưu lắm rồi, không nên nén nhiều lần
chúc vui !

----------


## virus

khi bạn đã có một phương án tối ưu nhất rồi thì liệu còn phương án nào tối ưu hơn nữa không. chắc là không rùi vậy nên nén lần 2 gần như là không hiệu quả ^^

----------


## daolv91

mình nghĩ nén nhiều lần thì dung lượng nó có thể sẽ tăng lên, vì danh thêm dung lượng tạo địa chỉ để định dạng file mới! còn nén 2 lần dung lượng giảm? bạn thử hướng dẫn mọi người nén xem nào!

----------


## thangpham18

cái đó chỉ là một vài trường hợp đặc biệt thôi. nếu nén cả gigabyte xuống còn vài megabyte thì chắc hẳn một điều là không nén thêm được nữa. còn nếu nén 2, 3, 4, ... lần mà dung lượng i như ban đầu thì không thể gọi là nén.

----------

